# Codes P0101 P0171 P0172 C5 A6



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey all,

I have the following codes on an A6 I'm potentially trading for P0101 P0171 P0172. Can anyone give me some insight? I would guess the MAF is bad since the Traction light was on as well. But are the other 2 codes related? Would it just be the MAF and everything is good? Or does it need O2 sensors too?

Thanks everyone

Unfortunately I don't have access to the car to use my Vag-Com so I'm looking for advise from the experts.


----------

